# Where are all the intact boys?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all! Just something I've noticed since having my son...I have never once seen another intact penis. I don't even remember seeing one before he was born. All my cousins are cut, my godson, everybody I know. Every time I see a kid getting his diaper changed, he's always circ'd. I saw one today when we walked by a family at the Ohio Renfest. So if the circ rates are dropping, where are the intact boys?


----------



## No2Circ (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I can't speak for the rest of them, but my little intact guy is playing in the backyard with his daddy.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it very much depends on where you live. I know the Midwest still has the highest circ rates in the country. And it's also variable from town to town, even.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I've been surprised that I haven't seen any circed penises since my ds was born. I've seen several little guys getting diaper changes, and I've noticed that they're all intact!


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Well I have two, who are currently throwing baby toys at each other







:. We have another 4-6 in our peer circle and I would guess quite a few more at school since the boys go to school with a large immigrant population...but obviously we are not checking out people's penises in general society :LOL

ETA: Forgot to say, we are in SW Michigan, so as Midwest as you can get


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

To be honest, I've only seen ONE cut boy since I've had my daughter (which marks the point in time that I would've seen naked baby boys :LOL).
My youngest sister is having #2, a baby boy, and he will be another intact one to add to the list









I didn't know how much she had researched the issue, so I just said flat out "promise me you won't chop off any of his penis", and she said "OH GOD NO..." :LOL


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Among my friend's boys and mine, 3 out of 4 are intact. Seeing naked babies at the park, pool and lake, the boys are overwhelmingly intact.

Circ rates are dropping the fastest on the coasts. They're still pretty high in the center of the US.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Come to New Mexico! Except in Albuquerque, where it might be 60/40 intact to circ'd, the rest of the state is overwhelmingly intact!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Here in Mass, my intact guy's following in his daddy's footsteps!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have 3 intact boys here in Idaho


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Add one more in Idaho









There are quite a few around here, but they're all pretty much in my 'crunchy' group of friends.
Most of the parents I know from other places (ie. church, playgroups, etc) have had their sons cut


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I know how you feel- all my cousins and all the little boys I babysat were circed.







It always makes me so sad. I'm hoping my generation will change that- I know our parents weren't even presented with circ as a "choice" it was just "necessary"- sign here and we'll have it done ya know...I hope to see some of my cousin's future children intact!


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

Well... there is AT LEAST one intact boy here in Tennessee!


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

I had my son near Dayton, OH and he was the only boy I saw in our 5 week hospital stay go home with his foreskin.







I think the rates in that area are still sky high. I did know of close to a dozen intact boys but they were all sons of people I'd met through an AP playgroup or LLL. I know when I first took my son to the ped she acted like it was really unusual to not circ. She asked at every appointment if we'd changed our mind until my son was 4 months old.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I know 11 intact boys (one being my son) in SC.


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My2Matthews*
Well... there is AT LEAST one intact boy here in Tennessee!









I was at the Farm in Summertown a few months ago and most (if not all) of the kids I met there were intact.

Adding my 3 intact little guys to the list in NC!!


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

I am an early childhood educator, and I care for infants, and I have never seen a circed penis! Yay for Nova Scotia!!!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

There's one sleeping on my lap!!

(sadly, most of the babes I know are not so lucky)


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

Here in PA, I know a few but they are ones I met through LLL/ ap group. I think it has a lot more to do with who you associate with. For example, I know 5 mothers of boys. One of those mothers circ'd. My cousin who lives one town over knows 5 different mothers of boys. All of them circ'd.


----------



## Mewsin (Aug 30, 2004)

I've only seen 2 circ'd here. All the girls in my mom's group left their boys intact!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

We have to remember that the circumcision rate for 10 year olds is very different than that of 5 year olds and they are very different than the rate for boys born this year.

As a national cultural trend, this one is moving at lightning speed and we have to look at a very narrow age range to get an idea of what is happening now.

Frank


----------



## naturalmomto8 (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I have 6 intact boys to add...LOL. But where I live it is very rare. I had a daycare for 8 years and I had one intact boy out of a lot of little boys. Very sad.

There have been 4 new baby boys born at our church in the last 2 months and all were circ. I tried to save them, but couldn't.









Tonya


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Most of the boys in my AP group are intact. I don't really see naked babies outside of the group though. Here medicaid doesn't cover circumsicion (along with several other states) so I'm assuming a lot of low income families are opting not doing it as they can't afford $600 + (upfront) to get it done.


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, there are two (three if you count DH....shhhhh don't tell him I told you...no, he honestly does not care) in my bed right now.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i live in europe and i have never even met anyone who is circumcised!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

plenty intact boys here in australia!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

There are quite a few in my church, one in my bed (dh) and a possible one in my belly







I've seen a lot of intact little boys around here, but the rates here are pretty low (and at least that one hospital doesn't do them anymore so I'm sure that has helped a lot!).

love and peace.


----------



## Linda in OZ (Sep 14, 2003)

Another two here in Oz.








My boys are 10 & 7 and when they were babies I guess it was 50 - 50


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm German and ds was born in Germany. No doctor there will perform infant circumcision (boy or girl).









We live in the UK and circumcision is almost non-existent here too [I think it is around 5% -- mainly practised by Muslim immigrants].

ALL the little boys [and big boys, ahem







] I know are intact


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

To the OP: you live in the midwest, which has the highest circ. rate in the nation; if memory serves me, over 81% of boys here are circ'ed.







Here in Iowa, the circ. rate is still sky-high, too. I wouldn't be surprised if my 18 year old is the only intact male in his Senior class.
My 2 intact sons are grown now, but I've noticed that they have no trouble getting girlfriends!








I am happy to report that circ. is rare in the Pagan community. I attend a Pagan festival once a year and volunteer at their child-care center. Almost all baby and toddler boys are intact.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipworth*
I am an early childhood educator, and I care for infants, and I have never seen a circed penis! Yay for Nova Scotia!!!

So funny you should say this - I just returned from my honeymoon in Parrsboro, NS, and the German couple that owned the bed & breakfast we stayed at was very AP....she was so happy that we turned down her offer for a crib for our son, and happily told me she was still nursing her 3 1/2 yr old after she asked me if I breastfed.

Your province is stunningly beautiful, by the way. We also saw Cape D'or...breathtaking.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

I live in a suburb of Buffalo, NY and in my village neighborhood, within a 4 block radius, there are 6 intact boys, and those are the ones I know of, I'm guessing that there are more. That's a lot for such a small area. The school nurse still insists that 99% are circ'd, but she is full of horse dung.

Jackie


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

There are 2 intact little boys right here playing with their toys in MA! Does anyone know how the circ rate is in MA?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4*
There are 2 intact little boys right here playing with their toys in MA! Does anyone know how the circ rate is in MA?

I don't...I do know that around the Cambridge area it is really low. The hospital I delivered at was something like 20% circ, and there is a pretty good sized jewish and muslim population.


----------



## turtle2who (Oct 4, 2005)

I had planned to circ jsut because al the men and boys in our family are. Daddy said yes to it and I hadn't really thought much about it. My boy got lucky when he was born with a lot of fat padding down there and a penis hiding away inside. The doctor thought it was too small to circ "safely" (all you could really see was a little foreskin "cone" sticking out) So we left with an intact boy and I was so happy that he wasn't cut. That is when I realized that I had an opinion on circumcision!
So there is another intact boy here in CT.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

//


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

with me and darkhorsemama, you can add at least 3 more tennesseans. we're here. (btw, am i the only person who doesn't see baby penises waving around in the breeze on a regular basis? lol, the only ones i know of, are the ones i know of, if you get my drift. if i was helping at preschool or in civilized europe where people swim naked, it would be diferent i guess.)

susan


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey dynamo,

Thanks, I love Nova Scotia! I am American and I used to live in Attelboro, Mass. I loved Massechusets too.

Natalie


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *westernmamomma*
Here in Mass, my intact guy's following in his daddy's footsteps!

Here too


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

i know of one intact little boy and that would be my dentists one assitant. she breastfed too. thats here in PA


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Add a few in Ontario, Canada to the list.....most are anyways, some not so lucky









Take care,
Tara


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Add one perfect little guy in Wisconsin. I have no idea if other little boys I know are circ'ed or not. I find it hard to bring up in conversation! Well, I know one is circ'ed for sure. :-(


----------



## Aunty C (Oct 18, 2005)

My oldest boy is 20 and my youngest is 17 neither of them were circ'ed. My first grandson is due in 4 weeks and I sure hope his mamma decides not to circ. I will be so very upset if she does.


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4*
There are 2 intact little boys right here playing with their toys in MA! Does anyone know how the circ rate is in MA?

I had heard that overall in Mass it is about 60%.

My Ds (2 years) is intact in Mass. It makes me sad that his 4 cousins are all circumcised. Everytime I see their diaper being changed I get so angry at my sisters. yet I am the one who has to defend myself...









I finally exploded recently and told my sister that I thought it was outrageous that she had knowingly mutilated her sons' bodies and that I didn't know how she could sleep at night. That shut her up.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mewsin*
I've only seen 2 circ'd here. All the girls in my mom's group left their boys intact!

I wish I could say the same. I'm in an attachment parenting mothers group and as far as I know only me and one other person (European immigrant) kept our sons intact.

~Nay


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

One intact boy in Az...but lots more in my (fairly crunchy) moms' group and many at the pool as well!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Is the rate in ma really 60%? It seems that most boys that I've seen are all circ'd including my nephew. I remember changing his diaper right after he came home and how horrible and painful it looked


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *westernmamomma*
Is the rate in ma really 60%? It seems that most boys that I've seen are all circ'd including my nephew. I remember changing his diaper right after he came home and how horrible and painful it looked










I'm just going by what my ped told me..I could be wrong...


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

My son and one of my nephews are intact here in Kansas! Three of my nephews weren't so lucky









There are several women that i hang out with that have left/will leave their sons intact. But i am guessing that it might be a rarity in my area.


----------



## shaylahc (Nov 2, 2004)

I only know of 1 other intact boy besides my son.

My son was forcibly retracted in the ER several months ago, and that led to a very in depth discussion with the ER manager at our local Children's ER :LOL She said that it's rare to see intact children in their hospital, according to her estimates it was only 1 intact boy every 3-4 DAYS. This is out of dozens of children seen in the same time frame. I sure would like to know where the other 40% of intact baby boys are, cause they sure don't seem to live in NC!


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaylahc*
I only know of 1 other intact boy besides my son.

My son was forcibly retracted in the ER several months ago, and that led to a very in depth discussion with the ER manager at our local Children's ER :LOL She said that it's rare to see intact children in their hospital, according to her estimates it was only 1 intact boy every 3-4 DAYS. This is out of dozens of children seen in the same time frame. I sure would like to know where the other 40% of intact baby boys are, cause they sure don't seem to live in NC!










This makes me wonder - unless these kids are coming in with hernias or UTIs, what's she doing looking at their genitals? I'd love to know what she's basing her percentage on.

If she's only looking at kids with penis problems, and they're all circ'ed... that kind of makes it sound as though mostly the circ'ed kids are having problems, doesn't it?


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

I can vouch for two 11-yr-old intact boys in North Dakota, plus one 25-yr-old (I work with his Mom - he'd no doubt be mortified if he knew we talked about his penis!).

I don't know of anyone else who has left their son intact - but on the other hand, I only know of a few FOR SURE who are circ'ed. Our hospital didn't seem to push it at all, but I don't know if that's because our GP put it on the charts right away.

I know 4 little boys in Minnepolis/St Paul who are intact - sons of some of my college buddies. And I have two intact nephews near Waco, Texas.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

Here in AZ I see a mixture. Most of my friends circed their boys







, except one friend left her son intact.







At the pool I see some that are circed and some that are intact. Plus both of my boys are intact, even though all the other men in my family are circed.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm in Decatur, Ga. I see lots of slinging and breastfeeding here.

My son is 9. His friends run half and half, I'd say, on the intactness issue.


----------



## NaturalMom (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi - we're in the DC metro area, and all the little boys we've seen since our son was born are intact.







My nephew in GA isn't, though, and before having our son, we didn't know of any little boys that were intact. But it seems like there are alot more out there now... We've noticed them: at playgroup; diaper changes in the park; while house shopping (one little boy ran through the house naked while we were there); from talking to neighbors; etc. We've been pleasantly surprised. My SIL and brother in Georgia circ'd their son and said they don't know any intact little boys there. Maybe it's the circle of folks we hang with - ?


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
Add one perfect little guy in Wisconsin. I have no idea if other little boys I know are circ'ed or not. I find it hard to bring up in conversation! Well, I know one is circ'ed for sure. :-(

I know of at least twelve other intact boys in Wisconsin--one of them is mine


----------



## katyAZ (May 27, 2005)

My little guy is whole, but I no no other uncut guys here in Scottsdale, AZ. I am fom England and my family are astonished that they cut boys here. I did a whole lot of research and submitted my "evidence" to my American husband as to why we should not circ our boy. Now he is as disgusted as I am about cutting little boys.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaylahc*
I only know of 1 other intact boy besides my son.

My son was forcibly retracted in the ER several months ago, and that led to a very in depth discussion with the ER manager at our local Children's ER :LOL She said that it's rare to see intact children in their hospital, according to her estimates it was only 1 intact boy every 3-4 DAYS. This is out of dozens of children seen in the same time frame. I sure would like to know where the other 40% of intact baby boys are, cause they sure don't seem to live in NC!









Since NC stopped Medicaid circs about 1 1/2 years ago, I would bet the numbers of intact boys is growing exponentially. My best guess is that 60% to 70% of Medicaid boys are going home whole but you've got to look at boys that are less than 18 months exclusively to see this. This will make a substantial impact because probably 25% to 30% are born Medicaid babies. It may be that you are just hanging out in high falootin' neighborhoods. :LOL

Frank


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

My little man is intact over here in Atlanta (and his dad too)!
Though all his friends that are boys are not.


----------



## 1plain1peanut (Sep 29, 2005)

Outside AP circles, I see mostly circ'd boys in Ohio. There was a little boy across the street that had complications from his circ. It got infected. So sad.


----------



## Brina (May 4, 2004)

two intact in a northshore suburb of chicago. unfortunately, in a distinct minority in our immediate area. not long ago we lived closer to northwestern university and it was far more common for kids to be intact - combination of students and professors from all over the world and a decidedly more liberal outlook than in our current neighborhood, just 15 minutes away.


----------



## kelley03 (Jun 21, 2005)

My intact boy is in his first year of college....what a trip that was, taking a boy out of the hospital intact back then! (Im in western NC)
All of my nephews are cut....makes me so very sad.
Kelley


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

I've got my 2 in NC. My nephew unfortunately is cut







Most of the people I hang around with leave their boys intact.


----------



## maxam67 (May 1, 2004)

Including my husband, there are 4 in my house, here in Chicago (very midwest). :LOL


----------



## ashjulimom (Nov 7, 2003)

One in OK, nursing on my lap!

I have 3 friends with 3 sons each (6 boys in OK and 3 in TX) -- all circ'd. My cousin's 4 also.

My sister is an ob in AZ and she told me it was cosmetic surgery with no real reason to do it -- and then circ'd her baby! I nearly cried for the poor thing!







She said that there, it's becoming an income thing since Medicaid and the low income health program won't pay for it....

Kristin, mom to dd#1 (5), dd#2 (3), ds#1 (10 months)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Mandy, you live in *dayton*









I'm 15 minutes away in crunchy Yellow Springs - we've got whole penises here!


----------



## laurdsed (Oct 11, 2005)

Here in Madison, it's fairly common to see intact boys. My guess is it's at least 50/50 around here, but I really don't have any data to back that up. It's a liberal area around here. My three sons are all intact, so we can add them to the count!









Laurel


----------



## jgc920 (Jun 28, 2005)

we have an intact little man here in central VA. most of my friends have left their boys intact as well, although we did have one friend circ their little boy who was born in sept. what an odd sight it was to see his penis, after being so used to my son's! my nephew (who is 10) was circ'd, but the town i grew up in (where they live) is pretty mainstream...


----------



## m0mto3 (Jun 2, 2005)

There are 2 intact boys and 1 intact daddy at my house


----------



## BiniB (Jul 12, 2005)

I have to say I don't know anyone else who decided to leave their sons intact, either...although DH is intact & I'm assuming the rest of his side of family is. Come to find out after having DS#1, that my own father is intact. Too much information for me but Grandpa seems very proud of that!

I have had people ask me how long the circ took to heal after I had DS#1 - and actually look at me like I had 10 heads when I said we chose not to do that.







: I didn't realize we were so strange! LOL!

Robin
Bobby - 3/1/2002
Andy - 5/1/2005


----------



## mysterygrl (Jul 21, 2005)

"All" of my baby boy is sleeping in Sarasota, FL! I finally met another intact baby boy last friday. He was the first. Daddy is all there but that's not what influenced my decision. I just think it's the right thing to do.

My girlfriend is jewish and she had two boys. She invited me to the "brist" of her second. A brist is a "celebration" when the baby is, I think, a week old in which they circ him in the home and it is done by a special jewish, I can't remember what he is called, person. I said I had to work. There was no way I could be present and listen to that when I was due any day with my DS. On top of it all they took him to a specialist last week because he has scar tissue and has gotten a UTI.


----------



## tiafit (Oct 25, 2004)

2 here in so. cal. extened family 1 cousin intact one circ. as for close friends it is about 30%intact / 70% circ. . honestly shocked that people still do it. my friend who has 2 girls and is jewish once said she would hate to circ her boy but would do it to make her dad happy.What????!!! i was preg at the time and not totaly firm in my intact choice. crazy logic cutting your boy to make dad happy ??? i think there are so many other things that will please a grandpa.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I only know of 2 circed boys in my little mountain town, and they are 10 and 9 (same dad). All the other boys I know of aren't cut including mine and dh. It is not covered by our medical here and doctors don't even ask you if you want it done....you have to ask them. I know my doctor personally won't do it. Guess we are all a little crunchy up here in Smithers, BC Canada


----------



## jillc512 (Aug 31, 2005)

One more intact boy in ND! Thanks to a family I nannied for (didn't circ their boys 13 and 7 years ago -- very progressive for ND I think), and my sister in FL who had her baby boy first and didn't circ. All of my co-workers and my in-laws cut their boys







.

I wish I would have done more to talk them out of it. Their arguments for it were pretty vague. One actually said that she heard circ'ing lessened pleasure, which would be a good thing if her son was anything like his father?!! What the...


----------



## KSlager (Jun 1, 2005)

I have 3 whole boys - 12 years old, 11 years old and our pleasant surprise 7 month old!

Through the years of being a mom, I've found that almost all the sons of moms I've met through LLL and more "natural family" type circles have kept their sons intact.

However, in more "unnatural family" circles (for lack of a better definition - you know, the parents that just do what they're told and not what their hearts tell them) like at church, neighbors and the general public have had their boys cut and the sad thing is they don't have a reason for it! No thought even given to what has been done to their little boys!

I don't understand ignorance.







:

~ Kris ~





















:







:


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

I have no idea where they all are! I was an assistant at TWO different daycares here in Western New York state. I also babysat several different little boys. My son has the only uncirc'd penis I've ever seen IRL! EVER!

I've only heard of 3 men in my area being circ'd. Yeah, it's big news around here when somebody finds out a man isn't cut!


----------



## maigheach (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My2Matthews*
Well... there is AT LEAST one intact boy here in Tennessee!









mine is.... <G> only one i know, though....


----------



## 3littlebirds (Jan 29, 2005)

i see a good number of intact boys -- including my own -- but i live in san francisco. i'm sure there's a higher percentage than many other cities/towns.


----------



## lawgrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's see... there's one intact little guy upstairs asleep (my son); one down the street at work (my husband); one down the block (friend's son); one down the road (friend's son); a whole gaggle of them in a friend's playgroup and several in my La Leche League group ... Come to think of it, I don't think I actually personally know a single little fellow who was chopped except for one of my cousin's children (from Utah). Hip Hip Hoorah for Carrboro/Chapel Hill, North Carolina !!!


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

Posting from Ireland:
I was absolutely SHOCKED and HORRIFIED to discover that this preactice was carried out so freely and without (from what I can see) reason, in the U.S.
Here in Ireland Doctors do not carry out medical procedures (because that is what it is) on babies or children without medical reason.
When I assisted at communty daycare (as a volunteer whren I was younger) I only ever saw one circ'ed baby.
This was carried out due to phimosis.
As far as I know, phimosis and ballinitis (relatively rare) are the only two conditions for which doctors here will circ a boy.
My friends hubbie had a partial circ as an adult due to an overtight foreskin which suffered repeated (painful) spilits and scarring.
But apart from those two, all the males I know here, are intact.

My cousin tho' is married to a U.S. man of the jewish faith and he is circ'ed.
His Mom's argument for it (I could not get my head around this!!!) was
- Why should boys not have to go thru circumcision; their mothers have to go thru childbirth -
I was too stunned to reply!!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

If you will keep reading here, balanitis is not any reason to circ. "Balanitis" is simply a word for infection and boys get the same infections that girls do. We don't cut off parts of girls to treat these infections, we give them medications. Boys and girls respond equally to medication for these infections.

Phimosis is the most misdiagnosed problem and when the diagnosis is correct, circumcision is like cutting off a finger to cure a hangnail. There are a range of less invasive cures available.

The story of your cousins mother in law is repugnant at best.

Frank


----------



## nursiemom (Nov 6, 2002)

My 2 year old is intact here in VA! He was born at the Naval Medical Center in Portsmouth, VA, and boy, did they ever push circ! I had to tell them over and over that I did NOT want him circ'd! In fact, the day we were leaving, the pediatrician doing his discharge said, "now you know we didn't circ him-- we still can if you want," to which I replied, "absolutely NOT! I want him just the way he is!" She looked at me strangely, but they already though I was crazy in that hospital because I had BF my 4.5 year old daughter when she came to visit her new baby brother-- but that's a whole other story....


----------



## newmommyagain... (Feb 5, 2004)

There's one here in SE Michigan climbing all over his big sister. I can think of 4 other boys that are intact as well. I will say, sadly, that the majority of baby boys I know are circ'd...all other baby boys in our family for example. Our son is the first, and hopefully not the last, boy in our family to have kept his foreskin!
Last year, we sold our car to a family and when they came over to buy it, their 3 or 4 year old boy, for whatever reason, pulled his pants down in our front yard:LOL His mother was mortified, but I was so happy to see a foreskin on him. Lucky little boy!


----------



## Eripa (Apr 5, 2005)

I am absolutly stunned that circ is now being considered a status symbol by default through Medicaid's enlightenment that it is not a necessary procedure.

I am proud to have an intact soon to be 4 year old son here is eastern PA in a very uppity area. But then again he was born is a fairly crunchy community in Albuquerque, NM with the most wonderful educational homebirth midwife EVER! And Medicaid paid for the whole thing homebirth and all.

Sadly I actually still have to educate others about my sons intact penis and how it is in no way dirty or prone to infections. I know now that I have to tell anyone caring for him to NEVER retract his foreskin thanks to some of the stories here. Thankfully we haven't had to deal with Dr's much since we're also not vacc.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Haven't talked about it to my LLL group, but the other moms group I was part of for some time made me sad. Of seven moms and thirteen kids (just about half and half girls to boys), my son was the only intact boy. In my family and my husband's, my son is the only intact boy. Of my neighbors, he is one of two intact boys. The practice where my kids see a pediatrician has grown, and for the most part, the doctors are pro-intact penis. However, there is one doctor who saw us when our son was an infant and our regular doc was on maternity leave who asked us when we were going to schedule his circ. I said never, unless he decided as an adult to convert to Judaism. Give me a break. I even have a sister in law who decided she was tired of being pregnant so got induced, the pitocen caused fetal distress, baby inhaled miconium. Had emergency C-section, and baby was sent to another hospital, where they do not routinely get circd. So, she waited until the baby was about three and a half months old and had the pediatrician do it. I felt so...frustrated at her parenting decisions! I don't get any comments for leaving him intact, but in our midwestern town, we certainly go plenty of stares when he was being changed in public. Every time I have a girlfriend who's pregnant, I share all the printed info I have about circ. I would like to at least give them a chance to make an educated decision. Change the world one child at a time...


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

UPDATE

Good news! When I dropped DS off at daycare today, a new little boy about 6 weeks old was getting his diaper changed and - drumroll please! - he was intact! His is only the 2nd intact penis I've ever seen IRL (first being my son's). Lucky boy!


----------



## avandon (Jul 15, 2004)

Here in Vermont the doctors tell me the rate is about 50/50. Most of the people I know didn't circ though so I imagine it varies from area to area. When Sam was born the OB asked if we were going to circ him and did a little happy dance when we said we weren't. Her opinion was quite clear from that.

My bother and his wife had a baby 12 hours before my little guy was born and they had him circ'd but they live in the midwest. I thought it was nuts but then again, my SIL also didn't breast feed because she wanted my brother to take over all the night feedings....

Anne


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I found out today from two of the moms in our homeschool group that their sons (one mom has 1 boy and the other has 2) are intact! So that brings the total to 14 intact boys that I know!


----------



## Sk8mom (Sep 10, 2005)

2 un-cut boys outside painting my house red! They are un-cut from top to bottom! One sunny Sunday afternoon while gatherd around the family dinner table (entire family) my son, then 3 yrs old says to his uncle.."Do you have a round pee-pee or a hair pee-pee? I have forpskin like Papa. Mouths droped, anywho.. he was the first boy grandchild, there are a total of 3 now, all intact!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i know quite a few in eastern pa and in nyc.


----------



## jqmommy (Aug 17, 2005)

her in Albany, NY area I only know of 2 intact boys...well, 3 including my DS. I've had to go on the defense several times already about our decision although the his Dr and my midwives were all estatic that we were not going to cut! :LOL


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

O.K. I am going to sound like a complete moron, but I cannot believe the amount of people on this thread who know children that have been circed! None of my friends children are cut, I have worked in my daycare for 10 years and I can't remember one child (honest ) that was circumcised. In my prenatal class of 20 couples when the nurse asked if anyone was going to circ their baby only one couple put up thier hand. (And they looked shocked that no one else did) The nurse told them it was medically unnessary and very painful for the baby. Here in Nova Scotia you can't find out the sex of your baby during routine ultrasound so most of the couples wouldn't have known if their child was a boy.

I have known 1 child who was circumcised at 2, in a daycare I was in as a student-it was very horrible for him







. But that is all I can recall.


----------



## punko5 (Feb 21, 2005)

count me in!! one d/h and four intact boys







all in florida.....


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipworth*
O.K. I am going to sound like a complete moron, but I cannot believe the amount of people on this thread who know children that have been circed!


You're not a moron, you're just not American. Unfortunately our circ rate is still higher than that of Canada.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Zipworth, you're lucky.

My best friend has 3 circ'ed sons, though her oldest is 22 and her youngest is 13. She just plain didn't know any better. But she did joke about how, with the first one, she cried when they took him away to be circ'ed; by the third one she cheerfully ate breakfast while he was gone.

DH and I were visiting my boss and his new baby in the hospital when the doctor came to take the baby away for his circ.

My little brother has a circ'ed son (age 13); if his new baby had been a boy, I'm pretty sure they would have circ'ed him as well - in spite of the information I gave his wife.

My neighbor raised a litter of Miniature Pinscher pups, and docked their tails. When she brought the puppies outside, I commented on their poor little tails, and she said (with a SMILE) "It's no worse than circumcision!" I told her I couldn't agree to that either (I'm sure she was shocked at the thought).

My other neighbor has circ'ed son - I've seen him naked in the pool.

Yet another neighbor has three sons. The two olderst were born in the Czech Republic, and naturally left intact. But one "had" to be circ'ed when he was a preschooler, after they moved to the US. Then their youngest, born in the US but left intact, also "had" to be circ'ed as a preschooler.

When our summer nanny was pregnant, I talked to her about circ. She was shocked to hear about the pain, the risks, that babies actually DIE from circ complications. I sent her some links. But I'm pretty sure she left the decision up to her DH (who no doubt wanted his son to "match" him), and they circ'ed him.

If I had to guess, I would say that the circ rate in my area is 90%. But surprisingly, no one pressured me in the hospital about it. The tide is turning VERY slowly around here.


----------



## karinasusy (Jul 12, 2005)

When my son was born in 1998, you wouldn't believe how many times I had to say "no we're not doing that" in the hospital, even I never signed an authorization. This was in Texas. So, I imagine it is very common there.

I'm in Canada now and you have to get permission and ask for circumcision if you want it done, and I'm not sure if they will even do it anymore. It is not routine anymore and actually discouraged here.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Natalie:

I saw a circumcision rate for Nova Scotia of .6%. That's 6 out of 1,000 boys so it's not surprising that you've never seen one. But as you go west or south, the rates increase. The 2000 rate for Saskatchewan, Alberta and Manitoba was in the 25% -30% range. If you go south into the states, it's high for the eastern part, In the early 1990's, it got up to over 90%. By the late '90's it had dropped to around 70% and this year it will probably be around 50%.

Frank


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

there's one who is almost two sleeping on my chest with his sweaty little curls pressed into my chin and neck















he has one little friend who is an intact boy and all the little girls he knows are also intact








we're iin the midwest as well; WI


----------



## nhklh (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaline*
plenty intact boys here in australia!

















:


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

I had never seen an intact boy until my DS was born.

Right now i have two intact baby boys in my house. My youngest DS and another MDC mamas baby boy.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

There's an intact little guy curled up next to his sister in our Midwest bed tonight.









I haven't ever seen another intact boy yet either unfortunately. But my good friend will be birthing one in January and another good friend is willing to go to war with her DH over the issue when she gets pregnant again. Oh yeah. Her son will be intact, over her DH's dead body if necessary. :LOL

We are few and far between here. I left a MOMS club over this (the ignorance was truly frightening voer this issue) and the stupid Jesus forwards.









Way back when I first started CDing, I thought another AP mom was so cool and her infant sons were circ'd because she didn't want some women making fun of them when they were older. That should have been my first clue that I was dealing with a wackadoo.


----------



## butternut (Jan 3, 2004)

My two intact boys are playing Uno in the living room while my intact husband is making dinner. Here in Sweden, it is the norm to be intact and the exception to be circumsised. My kind of country!


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Another Ohioan with a intact son, though he was born and kept whole in Missouri








Our DD was born in Ohio so I have no idea what the hospital here thinks of circ.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Northwestern Oregon: I only know of one baby boy who is intact. My nephew and a three year old boy I babysit are both cut.







That's all that I know of. (But if/when I have a baby boy, you can be sure he'll be added to the list!)


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicheleQ*
i see a good number of intact boys -- including my own -- but i live in san francisco. i'm sure there's a higher percentage than many other cities/towns.

We're on the peninsula and I'm happy to report that intactness seems to be on the rise down this way as well. According to a doula friend of mine in the Stanford area, there's been a trend away from circ in the last 5 years.

From what I can tell, and what I have heard, intactness in San Francisco really started taking off about 15 years ago and nowadays the majority of youngsters in the city are whole - and we're talking white middle class professional types. The times they are a changin', at least in some places.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

That's pretty much the national trend. The circumcision rate plateaued in the early 1990's and took a reverse trend in the late '90's and has been in free fall since. It's been very localized with some areas showing differences in the 15% less range and other localities showing 50% or more decreases.

This same effect can be seen in other formerly circumcising countries such as Canada and Australia where in some areas the circumcision rate is in the 20% range and in others it's in the 1% range. I believe all of these countries will eventually equalize with a less than 5% rate for all provinces/states and a national rate around 1%. This includes the US.

ETA: California got a jump on everyone else when they defunded Medicaid circumcision 25 years ago. I think we will see the same effect in 10 years or less in the states that have defunded circumcision in the last few years. I can actually see it happening much sooner. When California defunded it, there was no internet and no organizations to provide information about circumcision and certainly no intactivist movement.

Frank


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Lots of intact boys here in Alberta. I only know of 2 that got circed, all the rest I've seen were intact, including my nepews (who definitely would have been cut if it were covered, my bil even thought about having it done when they were 4 and 2)


----------



## Bethanydear (May 14, 2003)

My children and all my friend's children are intact here in Ohio!


----------



## octobersweethearts (Feb 27, 2004)

Just chiming in from Florida...my little guy is intact and so are all but one of my girlfriends babies. Not sure what the actual rates are here.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Aussie toddler intact here in Queensland.








I think the majority are around here, but I havn't actualy seen most of the boys at playgroup or my kids cousins that close up.







so I'm asuming they are as any time I have, like my sil youngest who is 5, they have been intact. Only boy who I have seen to be circd was my friends son, when I changed his nappy, but this was 15 years ago!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

count three more for idaho!


----------

